# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2016 (26-27 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Στις 26-27 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί ο διεθνής αγώνας Diamond Cup από την ΕΟΣΔ.
Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες από τους κύκλους της Ομοσπονδίας είναι ότι το ίδιο ΣαββατοΚύριακο θα πραγματοποιηθεί και το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο με γνωστές ήδη συμμετοχές μεγάλων ονομάτων αθλητών που θα πληροφορηθούν οι αναγνώστες στην συνέχεια.
Είναι δεδομένο ότι θα δοθούν και επαγγελματικές κάρτες στους νικητές κατηγοριών που προβλέπονται κατηγορίες Pro και σίγουρα θα είναι ένας πολύ μεγάλος αγώνας που θα στραφούν τα βλέμματα όλης της Ευρώπης.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα αναρτηθούν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες καθώς και θα ενημερωθούν τα σωματεία και οι αθλητές της Ομοσπονδίας .

----------


## Polyneikos

O επισημος χορηγός (DIAMOND SPONSOR) της διοργάνωσης ειναι η εταιρία HORIZON-BLUE.

----------


## NASSER

Ελπίζω να παρευρεθώ να παρακολουθήσω αυτόν τον αγώνα! Τον χορηγό πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω. Με τι έχει σχέση?

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Inspection Report του Diamond Cup αναρτήθηκε στο site της ΕΟΣΔ

*Diamond Cup Greece 2016 Inspection Report*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Kevin Levrone για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα!
Τα RegenesisStores του *Κώστα Σταμάτη* φέρνουν τον επαγγελματία πρωταθλητή του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα το Νόεμβριο στο Diamond Cup της Αθηνας και για κάποιες εμφανίσεις σε ένα τριήμερο που θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/%CE%...D%CE%B1%CF%83/

----------


## Polyneikos

Το έχουμε ανακοινώσει στο πιο πάνω ποστ μιας και το deal έγινε στο Arnold Classic Europe, ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το προγραμμα θα εξελιχθεί κάπως έτσι:
Την Παρασκευή, 25 Νοεμβρίου, θα γίνει η εγγραφή και ζύγιση των αθλητών, απο τις 11:οο - 21:00, τοσο  των Ελλήνων αλλά και των ξένων που θα παίξουν στο Diamond.
Στις 17:00 της Παρασκευής, θα γίνει το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο.
Το Σαββατο θα γίνουν οι Προκριματικοί του Diamond Cup και την Κυριακή οι Τελικοι.
Θα υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο εισητήριο και για τις τρείς ημέρες για τους θεατές, προσιτής τιμής.(Ακούγεται για 10 ευρώ)
Παράλληλα στην διοργάνωση θα έχει πολλά events , άλλων αθλημάτων.
Μαζί με τους ξένους αθλητές, τις κάρτες pro Που θα δοθούν αλλα και τους Ελληνες αθλητές, πιστεύω θα είναι ένα χορταστικό τριήμερο!
Επίσης με την παρουσία του Κevin Levrone, θα πραγματοποιηθεί σεμινάριο.Θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά.

*MEN’S CATEGORIES
*
*MEN’S BODYBUILDING:*
Up to & including 75 kg
Up to & including 80 kg
Up to & including 85 kg
Up to & including 90 kg
Up to & including 95 kg
Up to & including 100 kg
Over 100 kg


*MASTER MEN’S BODYBUILDING:*
40-49 years old: 1 open category
Over 50 years old: 1 open category

*MEN’S CLASSIC BODYBUILDING*:*
Up to & including 168 cm
Up to & including 171 cm
Up to & including 175 cm
Up to & including 180 cm
Over 180 cm

*Maximum bodyweight limits [in kg] for classic bodybuilding:*
Up to 168 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100)
Up to 171 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 2
Up to 175 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 4
Up to 180 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 6
Up to 190 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 8
Up to 198 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 9
Over 198 cm (Athlete’s height [in cm] minus 100) + 10



*MEN’S PHYSIQUE:*
Up to & including 174 cm
Up to & including 178 cm
Over 178 cm


*WOMEN’S CATEGORIES
*
*WOMEN’S BODYFITNESS:
*
Up to & including 163 cm
Up to & including 168 cm
Over 168 cm

*WOMEN’S BIKINI-FITNESS:
*
Up to & including 163 cm
Up to & including 169 cm
Over 169 cm

*WOMEN’S PHYSIQUE:
*
1 open category



*AWARDS*
*Men’s Bodybuilding, Men’s Physique, Women’s Bikini-Fitness, Women’s*
*Physique and Women’s Bodyfitness overall winners* will be eligible to apply for
the* IFBB Pro Cards.*
Category winners who fulfilled the IFBB Requirements* to obtain Pro Cards will also
be able to apply for Pro Cards through their National Federations.

----------


## anastasr6

Και *200 ευρω το κόστος συμμετοχής* να μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε,
κάτι που κάνει αδύνατη την συμμετοχή για ερασιτέχνες αθλητές που
δεν έχουν υποστήριξη εταιρειών συμπληρωμάτων, γυμναστηρίων κτλ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι, το ποσό ορίζεται από τους κανονισμούς της διεθνούς IFBB (αναφέρεται στο inspection report) και είναι ότι ισχύει σε όλα τους αγωνες Grand Prix, Αrnold Classic,Amateur Olympia κτλ.




> Το Inspection Report του Diamond Cup αναρτήθηκε στο site της ΕΟΣΔ
> 
> *Diamond Cup Greece 2016 Inspection Report*

----------


## goldenera

Ισχυρότατο κίνητρο για τους φίλους του αθλήματος η παρουσία του σπουδαίου Levrone για να παραυρεθούν στον αγώνα, πολύ καλή κίνηση από τα RegenesisStores :03. Clap:

----------


## Nive

Η μητερα των μαχων θα ειναι αυτος ο αγωνας!

----------


## Polyneikos

H Μητέρα των μαχών θα ξεκινησει από το* Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο*, την Παρασκευή.
Δεν πρέπει να το χάσει κανείς! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ DIAMOND CUP ATHENS 2016 με τους χορηγούς 
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Μen Βodybuilding -85* με το που αρχισε να ποζαρει ο Ιρακινος NAZAR AHMED HUSSAIN Νο 153 ολοι μας γυρω τον θαυμασαμε αλλα κ τον θεωρησαμε σαν απειλη για τον γενικο τιτλο. Πληρης παντου κ με καποια εντυπωσιακα σημεια (εμενα με εντυπωσιασε η πισω ποζα διπλων δικεφαλων) ,προσωπικα μου το χαλασε με το κομματι που ποζαρισε.
Σε ενα εθνικο αγωνα ας βαλει αυτα τα παραδοσιακα ντουμπερλεκια της χωρας του ,αλλα σε εναν εθνικο οπως εδω...ηταν σαν να ποζαραμε εμεις με κλαρινα κ τσαμικα.


*Μen Βodybuilding -90* κ παλι Ιρακινος νικητης ,ο SARDAR ISMAIL Νο159 ,εντυπωσιακος κ ογκωδης κ αυτος κ με την ιδια ''κοψια'' με τον προηγουμενο ,χωρις ομως την ποιοτητα κ τον προσδιορισμο του.
*Οταν ειδα τον 4ο JOAN CANNEGIETER Νο 160 στην διπλη δικεφαλων ,ο σωματοτυπος του μου θυμισε καποιους παλιους Ολλανδους ΒΒερ ,κ επεσα μεσα...ηταν Ολλανδος :01. Wink: .

Στην *Μen Βodybuilding -95* ευκολα 1ος ο εντυπωσιακος Σλοβακος TOMAS TABACIAR ,εαν ειχε καλυτερο Condition δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να κανει στον τελικο.
Στην καλυτερη του κατασταση  κ ο *Γιωργος Παπαδακης* μπορεσε κ πηρε την 3η θεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μeet Kevin Levrone in Diamond Cup Athens 2016 !
*Αποκλειστική συνέντευξη στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr
Mιλάει για την διαμονή του στην Αθήνα, την εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων που φέρει το όνομά του, καθώς και την επικείμενή του συμμετοχή στους αγώνες το 2017!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία συνέντευξη Κώστα,θεωρώ πως ειναι θετικό οτι στα σκευάσματα αναγράφεται ακριβώς τη περιέχει και σε τη ποσότητες και δεν ειναι απλα ενα μείγμα λιγο απ' όλα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ωραία συνέντευξη Κώστα,θεωρώ πως ειναι θετικό οτι στα σκευάσματα αναγράφεται ακριβώς τη περιέχει και σε τη ποσότητες και δεν ειναι απλα ενα μείγμα λιγο απ' όλα.


Tα προιόντα έχουν την υπογραφή-έγκριση του Λεβρόνι και παρασκευάζονται  στην Πολωνία.Είναι μια πατέντα όπως έκανε κάποτε ο DY με την DY aprooved (από πίσω ήταν η CNP),ή ο RC με την RC signatures.Ακόμη και ο JC με την CN,έχει από πίσω του την BPI.Ουσιαστικά ο αθλητής πουλά εμπορικά το όνομα του και η εταιρία εκμεταλλεύεται την επωνυμία του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Βodybuilding -100

*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία +100*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

*** Η πρώτη θέση του Μάγκου ακυρώθηκε λόγω αντιαθλητικής συμπεριφοράς **

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτες οι ποζες με τα χερια ψηλα του Χρηστου Πιστολα κ με σπασιμο μεσης δυσκολα το συνανταμε σημερα σε κατηγοριες ΒΒing. 
Mαζι με την γενικη του ποιοτητα μας παραπεμπει σε εποχες οπου ο Frank Zane κερδιζε τους πιο ογκωδεις αντιπαλους του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μαχη του Γενικού Τίτλου με τους 7 νικητές των κατηγοριών Βοdybuilding.

Γυρος Συμμετρίας 

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112051*


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112050


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112053



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112052

----------


## Polyneikos

*To πρώτο comparison του Line Up*
Απο αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε ο νικητής της κατηγορίας -75 και όπως βλέπουμε δεξιά ανεβαινουν οι κατηγορίες , -80 , -85 κτλ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112056


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112057

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112054


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112055

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112058



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112059

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112061


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112060Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112062


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112063Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112064

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112065

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112066


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112067

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ακολούθησε ένα δεύτερο comparison οπου οι  κριτές αλλάξαν τις θέσεις των αθλητών από το αρχικό Line Up.
*Ο Xρήστος Πιστόλας στην μέση ,ανάμεσα στον Ιρανό νικητή της -85 (νο 153) και τον Σλοβάκο της -95 (νο 163), όπου αγωνίστηκαν όπως φάνηκε για την τριάδα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112068

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112069


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112071

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112070





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112072


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112073


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112074

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112075

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112076


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112077



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112078

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112079

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2016 - Overall Title
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*H ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΙΤΛΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΟΛΑ O OΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ PRO CARD
*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112092


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112091


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112094


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112095


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112096


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112097

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112098

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112093

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Τα πλήρη αποτελέσματα του Diamond Cup Athens 2016*

*Oλες οι κατηγορίες στο Multimedia Gallery
*

----------

